# 1989 BMW 735i - flashing SRS light



## donaldashworth (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 1989 BMW 735i and the SRS light is flashing. I suspect this is because the previous owner carried out maintenance on the car with one of the air bags disconnected when turning on the ignition.

What does a "flashing" SRS light mean? After the car is on for a while (about two/three minutes) the light stops flashing and stays solid on.


Thanks,
Don


----------

